# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Në pazarin e personazheve

## macia_blu

***
Ne pazarin e personazheve 
te gjithe shiten
pervec nje shkrimtareje te re.
Do te shitet ...
ma merr mendja se edhe ajo do te shitet.
Ne pazarin e personazheve 
te gjithe shiten madje nga dy tre here
pervec nje shkrimtareje 
qe sigurisht mendoj se do te shitet.
Sapo t'i dale ndonje tregimtari ne shteg
e tregimtari te na hedh ne treg
si personazh, personazhin e pa zbuluar
qe mbulohet , ngaterrohet, 
midis pazarit te madh te personazheve.

----------


## engjellorja

Me vjen mire mace, qe e paske gjetur muzen, pikerisht te  ai postimi im per kembimin e personazheve. M'a merr mendja qe edhe kesaj here, postimi yt ka qene "krejt miqesisht "apo jo?

p.s
kisha degjuar per njerez me gjak blu, aristokratik, po per mace jo... sa gjera te reja po mesoj ne kete forum...!

----------


## macia_blu

***Ne pazarin e personazheve perzihet perseritja***



C'ke qe kerkon nallban ,
te mbathesh kuajt e tu
qe sigurisht nuk kalerojne.
Fluturojne!!!
Te kujtohet kur me tregove per kuajt e tu te zbathur  
tek stacioni i trenit
teksa prisnim  te dashuren tende Penelopen?
...
Diten e fundit para se t'i hypja largesive 
te kujtohet tek stacioni perballe RTV
te kerkova nje krah kemishe
te cilen e ruaj si krahet e mij te holle e te gjate
por qe s'mjaftojne per ta mberthyer 
asnjerin prej qiejve ku dremisin ne kembe kuajt e tu. .
...
Kam lindur zbathur,
ndoshta qe t'i shpetoj ndjekjes se personazheve
te cilet mund te na  kerkojne  t'i mbushim 
me jetet tona te pamjaftueshme.
E te ngaterrohemi deri aty
sa te blejme veten ne vend te personazheve!
Kam lindur zbathur, 
ndaj ne vend te kepuceve  mora-mbaj dhe ruaj
si krahet e mij, 
nje krah kemishe...
Kemisha ishte ngjyre- sysh
sy kuajsh!




***
sa pershtypje  u ben personazheve 
fjala "mall",fjala "blu"
kur ne fakt "blu" dhe "mall"
nuk jane vetem fjale 

...

----------


## engjellorja

Mace , une sikur te te kisha personazh nje femer si ty, do te jepjja si mall skarco, se si poete mund te vlesh..por si njeri nuk vlen dy groshe... qenke kulmi i ligesise...

Uroj vetem qe kur te arrij ne moshen tende te mos jem kaq e lige me me te rinjte...

p.s
se je shitur ti, nuk do te thote qe te shitet edhe shkrimtarja e re, ehhhhh duhen shkalle qe ti te ngjitesh deri aty, jam e sigurt se do te merreshin mendte nga ajri i paster...

----------


## macia_blu

*Vjeshte 2003- Vere 2007*

Zbrita ne Rome, e Romen nuk e pashe
vec periferive ku gjarperonte autostrada....
qe pervecse gjitheandej te conte
edhe ne Firenze 
(Toscana).
E bukur Toscana kesaj here.
Me e bukur se heren e fundit!
Pastaj ne Milano
Ne piazen me te madhe atje
njeren prej mbremjeve qe ngjante  
aq shume me tonat
e qe shoqerohej me shiun e mungesave te pranishme
Ndoqa per pothuaj gjithe mbasditen
lojen e bukur te nje saksofonisti
te talentuar 
qe nuk e di pse me behej se kishte  lidhje me ty 
dhe jo vetem kaq por genjeja besueshem veten 
se ishte saksofonisti per te cilin ti me ke folur 
ashtu sic vetem di TI te flasesh .
Ishte i gjate, dhe fytyren e kish mbuluar me kapucin e xhupit
i cili ishte "gucci".
Gishtin e unazes e kishte te stolisur me nje unaze
te cmuar...
Sandalet i kishte si te Jezusit .
Luante trishtimin !!!
Sapo vinte re se rrotull tij grumbulloheshin shume degjues
e thyente muziken dhe behej"amator"...
Njerezit pakesoheshin. 
Vetem une rrija pa levizur.
Pyeta njerin prej miqve qe shoqeroheshim 
-Po ky pse e fsheh fytyren me ate kapuc te  madh?-
Ai m'u pergjigj.
-E shikon, xhupin e ka Gucci
Unazen e ka diamant
dhe sandalet nga me te shtrenjtat "Ecco"
Eshte muzikant i njohur!
Del ne piaze e luan vetem kur bie shi!
-Ky duhet te jete saksofonisti i "N".
i thashe vetes time me bindje
Ende cuditem si durova pa iu afruar 
sa te mund t'i ngrija pak kapucin e ti shikoja fytyren
***
Te nesermen sigurisht dola prap.
Piaza cdo mbremje  ishte pothuaj plot me artiste
madje kam pare ne mes te kryqezimit 
( mbas ore 7pm.nuk levizin makina ne qender)
nje aziatike te bukur qe kishte nxjerre pianon
e i binte per shtate pale qejfe te saj e per shtate pale qejfe
te kalimtareve qe harroheshin per minuta te tere
rreth tingujve .
Kam pare piktore, 
madje njerin prej tyre e kam patur komshi ne fshat 
dhe tete vjet rrjesht ne klase.
Dritan e quajne , ka qene i talentuar.
emigroji  ne Itali pak para se te diplomohej 
Diten punonte murator,
ndersa ne mbremje dilte tek piaza  e famshme 
dhe piktornte portrete turistesh
Nje portret 30 euro.
Kur e pashe m'u be nje lemsh transparent ne sy
kur me ra prej syve, u be muzgu gri.
Ishte thinjur, duke mbetur i bute njesoj.
***
Mbas 4 ditesh m'u desh te shtyja bilenten
prisja shiun e rralle  ne vere
te shikoja saksofonistin ne piaze.
Mbaruan ditet,te tjera dite s'me jepnin te rrija 
deri ne nje mbremje tjeter me shi
as te vija deri tek kafeja qe do pija me ty.
***

----------


## Fiori

Kësaj të fundit nuk di çfarë ti them...?! Më pëlqeu mesazhi (historia) që mbarte por nuk e di nëse do ishte më mirë si tregim?! Pastaj e imagjinova si tregim dhe mu duk më mirë kështu. Tani nuk jam e sigurt...

Gëzohem që të shikoj të shkruash përsëri. Kur jeta sjell familjen, fëmijët etj është e vështirë të kujtosh dhe gjesh sërish veten.

----------


## macia_blu

Fiori...te njejten ndjenje tundimi dhe pasigurie kisha dhe une.... ne ta shkruaja per ta treguar, apo ta tregoja duke e shkruar. (tregim apo vargje).
Megjitheate meqe e thashe (shkrova) u clirova disi... pa dashur t'ia di dhe aq shume si e thashe.
...
Me paska marre malli ...megjithese sa here hyj e dal ne forum , me duket sikur te shoh packa se nuk flasim. 
Flm ,dhe pershendetje te tjera te ngrohta!

----------


## Liridona

Mire qe u ktheve(ne pac pse kthehesh).Pasha daden paske harru me shkru po me doket,vec vjen kadale-kadale.
Nje poezi te mire per daden Liridone?

----------


## macia_blu

Megjithese Dadushe Liridona me ka harruar mua , dhe kujton se ne saj te harrese se saj ,  paskesh harruar edhe une te shkruaj, tash po ia kepus e shkruaj prap ..... 
Ndoshta neser.

----------


## Henri

syte e kuajve, saksofonistet, kemisha dhe Fiori (pershendetje me qe ra Fjala  :buzeqeshje: ) me grishin me shume se nje kujtim te vetem - apo shtate. Vetem aspektin fetaro-engjellor te kesaj teme s'po e kap dot. Mos ka te beje gje me nismen jo dhe aq te re te forumit te letersise qe te pranoje ne gjirin e saj(tij) cdo lloj forme e gjallese, pa dallim feje, talenti apo ideje? 

Mjaullime, butesia vete je, hec me perkedhel ca se me ke prishur agjerimin shume-mujorsh  :ngerdheshje:  Me kish marre malli dmth...

----------


## macia_blu

Ne syte e Mares

Ne driten e  megjesit dhe ne syte e sime bij
sot me fort se asnjehere 
kam pare, besuar e  ndjere
se....
Ime bij, 
eshte nena ime dhe une bashke.
Eshte gjyshi i saj 
me gjithe t'ane.
Ka  sy te medhej sa qielli
ku brenda te cileve gjindemi te shtate. 
Lleshi e Maria,
Maria dhe Prenga
Une, Pjetri dhe 
Mara.
E vogla ime kaq e madhe!

----------


## Agim Doçi

VARGJET DHE NJERËZIT!….


Po, po!
Vargjet janë njëlloj si njerzit dhe nuk është aspak çudi!
Ka vargje të shkurtër,
vargje të gjatë
vargje të revoltuara !
vargje plot me dashuri.
Ka vargje rrebele, 
vargje të sakatuara
vargje të pisëta
Vargje të ëmbëla si …karamele
Ka vargje pa kuptim
Vargje që të mashtrojnë
Ka vargje që u vjen era që përtej…
Vargje përçmim
Vargje që të gabojnë !
vargje që kurvërojnë…

pa dilni në bulevardet e mbretërisë së poezisë
të takoni Naimin, At Fishtën a Chajupin
merrni dy vargje prej 
autostradës Migjeni
se shëtitorja Jeronimit dhe Gavrilit
thellësive të legjendave
vargjet nuk di ku i humbi !
Kërkoni në shkëmbenjt
e Xhevahirit
të gjeni mademet e vargut të protestës
zbrisni në fushat e Myzeqesë
të merrni pak humus prej vargut të Visar Zhitit
Ndaluni tek balta e Devollit
Dhe merini falas vargje prej Driteroit.
Se matanë Bjeshkëve të Namuna
Azemi Shkreli nuk b’zan…
U çliruen bjeshkët…

Vargjet janë si njerzit!
Ka njerëz të shkurtë dhe të gjatë,
Barkalecë, mistrecë, 
Njerëz të llangosur
Njerëz gjenial
Ka edhe njerëz vrasës, njerëz viktima
Njerëz të pangopur
Njerëz që u kruhet…
Njerëz pa vlerë, të ftohur
Njerëz të lirë !!….ah ? çfarë the ?… vargje të lirë ???
Ah po më fal !
Harrova t’a marrë dreqi!
Vargjet janë si njerzit!

----------


## nitROSHI

Agim ke harru pa permend Ndoc Gjeten.
Biles per mendimin tim duhet te renditej nder te paret.

EL poezia e MARES ishte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## macia_blu

***

Lindi liria e fjales me vdekjen e diktatures
E u plak kaq e re  liria e fjales
Tash po i digjen kercenjte lirise se fjales
e fjala ka mbetur lakuriq pa kuptimin.
...Pime kafe-kafeneve  te botes
pa mundur te lexojme asgje ne gjuhen 
tone  te pasur.
Lajmet dhe vargjet s'jane me as fjale
jane thjesht tym i zi 
i djegjes se lirise ne pakuptimesi.
...
Tani ne vend te fjales se lire
shenjteron heshtja 
Dhe poezia rri pale 
ne arken e sendeve te te vdekurve
te pavdekshem.

----------


## macia_blu

****Edhe ne parajse  ndodh te vdesin****

Fluturuan zogjte deri ne fund
te qiellit
U vonuan nje stine.
Kur u kthyen i pyeta;
Vetem nje stine larg qenka parajsa?
Ata thane; 
Atje ishin zene te gjitha pemet
ku ne mund te ngrinim fole
dhe jo vetem pemet ishin zene.
Keshtu qe na duhet te bejme
nje  parajse te re ketu
E ketu te rrojme edhe mbas vdekjes.



***

----------


## macia_blu

*** 

Nje ure e re , e bardhe 
breg ne breg
gjere e gjate 
eshte shtru-shtri
po pret te dashurin e saj
te mocem e te rrudhur 
Lumin!
Lumenjte i presin perjtesisht
pa mundur kurre t'i ndalin.

Nje peshk i madh skuqet sonte 
ne tiganin e trashe te komshijes time.
Ndersa une kerkoj perkthimin e fjales 
shkretetire. 


*** Ne meshe***

Kundruall lutjes dhe ankthit tim
per atdheun  ....
Kalon gjithnje shergerti i vogel i zdrukthtarit
(Jezusi i cili u be marangoz)
e me jep zemer!
Ndersa prifti hypur "lart"  ne altar
po flet , po gjykon 
se kujt duhet t'i takojne breket
e Anna Nikoll Smithit.!!!

----------


## macia_blu

***
Zogjte e bejne hapsiren 
te pasigurte.
Syte e femijeve 
e bejne xheloze driten.

Furtuna e moshave 
pret durimadhe!


***

Poezia 
eshte arratijse 
prej se perditshmes
prej te zakonshmes.
Epope e shkurter 
shprese
zjarri!
Xhind i bukur
deshire marroke
per tu rrefyer!
Loje me zare e ndjenjave
ku fiton gjithnje 
fatbardha dashuri!!!


***
Tek heshtja me duhet ta mbjelle 
kete mbrese.
E ta var kete mungese tenden 
ne kindet e dites qe do te kthehesh.
Pastaj do te flasim 
rralle e pa rralle
duke peshuar  perqafimet tona
mall'


***

----------


## ABSOLUTE

macia blu,  fantastike kto vargjet tua...
s'kam shume fjale, por me te vertet jane art, vlere, MBI TE GJITHA jane POEZI.

COOL
KALO SA ME BUKUR

----------


## ABSOLUTE

macia blu,nese mundesh, me shkruja, ne email, se a ke botuar POezi me pare ...?!!

----------


## macia_blu

Ciftelia ne mur

Kam nje cifteli te vjeter
dikur kish dy tela
njerin e keputi  heshtja
tjetrin e breu brenga.
...
dhe une per te kujtuar
jo vetem vendlidjen e saj dhe timen
e kam varur ne mur, qe ta ruaj
se mbase nje dite  dyzengjeshe
do beje cifteline time,
prap  te buzeqeshe.!!!!

----------

